# Apple Discount



## BassMaster (Oct 5, 2007)

I have two 15% off friends & family discounts available until December 31st. If anyone is looking to buy any Apple products, except iPhone, let me know I can get you a good deal.

On January 1st I get three more so I have plenty to go around. Save some dough on an iPad or Mac laptop!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks bass master does it count towards refurbs too or just new?


----------



## BassMaster (Oct 5, 2007)

Only new items, except iPhones and AppleTV which are not discounted.


----------

